# סקר: שמות משפחה



## lanit (27/8/12)

סקר: שמות משפחה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
ראיתי שהיה כאן בעבר סקר לגבי שמות משפחה.
אז שתפו:
האם שיניתן את שם המשפחה לשם בן הזוג, הוא לשלכן, או שהוספתם?
מה היו השיקולים?
דרמות משפחתיות אניבודי?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**מנוסח ללשון כלה, אך מיועד לחתן כלה גם יחד.


----------



## crimson17 (27/8/12)

אני שיניתי את שם משפחתי לשלו- 
לבעלי זה מאוד היה חשוב.
שיניתי אמנם באופן רשמי בתעודת הזהות ובדרכון, אך לא שיניתי בעבודה/בפייסבוק וכאלה.
לא יודעת, נראה לי מוזר יום אחד פתאום לשנות את השם....אולי אני אעשה את זה בהמשך...


----------



## Meirav Flum (27/8/12)

אני לא משנה 
עם כל אהבתי לבן זוגי, אני לא רואה מה הטעם לקחת את שמו. מה שכן- הסכמנו שאם יהיו לנו ילדים הם יקבלו את שמו.


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (27/8/12)

אני מתכננת לשנות לשם המשפחה שלו 
בהתחלה חשבתי על להוסיף, אבל נראה לי מוזר להיות עם שני שמות, ובנוסף לזה נראה לי מוזר שיהיה לי שם משפחה שונה משל הילדים שלי...

לי זה מרגיש מאוד טבעי, כנראה כי ככה גם אמא שלי עשתה כשהיא התחתנה עם אבא שלי.
הבעיה היחידה שלי עם שם המשפחה שלו, שכשאנשים שומעים איך יקראו לי זה קצת מצחיק אותם, אבל הם יתרגלו (ענבר רון, או יותר נכון ענברון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## הסטודיו של אורלי (27/8/12)

אני משנה


----------



## אביה המואביה (27/8/12)

אנחנו מתכננים.. 
לבחור לנו שם משפחה חדש. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מרגיש לנו הכי נכון. כבר יש לנו כמה רעיונות.


----------



## ריבוע עגול (30/8/12)

אהבתי! 
מעניין מה הקריטריונים שעומדים לנגד עיניכם בבחירת השם החדש... האם משהו שקשור לקשר שלכם, לזוגיות שלכם? איזה אירוע משמעותי? אנשים משמעותיים?
ממש אהבתי את הרעיון, זה כמו לבחור שם של ילד רק עם יותר אפשרויות מעניינות!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/8/12)

מה הקטע של הפרסומת? 
לא לעניין


----------



## יאנהלה (27/8/12)

אני לא שיניתי 
אמא שלי מעולם לא שינתה את השם שלה..
התכנון הוא בעקרון לבחור שם משפחה חדש משותף אבל בינתיים לא מצאנו משהו שאהבנו, מאד רצינו שהשם במידה כלשהי ישלב את שמות המשפחה שלנו ושל האמהות שלנו אבל זה כבר יוצא מסובך. עד שיש ילדים זה בכל מקרה לא נראה לנו דחוף, אנחנו יודעים מי אנחנו ושאנחנו כבר משפחה אז הסמליות של השם המשותף יכולה לחכות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/8/12)

לקחתי את שלו 
השם הפרטי שלי הוא דניאל. שם המשפחה שלי הוא שם שיכול להיות גם שם משפחה וגם שם פרטי של גבר. 
שם המשפחה של אורן הוא גם שם משפחה שיכול להיות גם שם משפחה וגם שם פרטי של גבר. 

החיבור בין שלושת השמות לא הסתדר לטעמי ונראה לי שזה היה גורם לבלבול. 
מהסיבה הזאת ומהסיבה שהיה חשוב לי ששם המשפחה שלנו יהיה דומה או זהה, בחרתי לקחת את שלו. 

אני שלמה עם הצעד הזה. 

כאן המקום לציין שבמקרה של גירושין - הילד נשאר עם השם של האב גם אם הוא חי עם האם. 
אא"כ מראש בוחרים לילדים שני שמות. 
בד"כ, בתי המשפט לא מאשרים לשנות את השם של הילד לגמרי - אלא רק להוסיף לו את שם המשפחה של האם - במקרה שהאם היא המשמורנית. 
אבל בשביל לעשות את זה- צריך הליך משפטי כלשהו. 

סתם נקודה למחשבה.


----------



## MirsPuch (27/8/12)

נראה לי שאני אוסיף 
אבל עוד לא סגורה על זה...
נראה לי מוזר לשנות אבל גם אוהבת את הסימליות של זה שאנחנו עכשיו משפחה אחת (וכן באסה שרק האישה משנה אבל זה בחירה שלי ולהוסיף לשם שלו זה בחירה שלו)
אז כרגע אני בדיפולט של לצרף


----------



## בלו בלון (27/8/12)

אני שיניתי 
כיי ככה המנהג
כי ככה נהוג
ואם התחתנו בחתונה 
על פי המסורת
אז נשמור גם כאן על המסורת


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (27/8/12)

נושא רגיש ! 
אני ממש מתלבטת. 
בעיקרון אני לא אוהבת יותר מדי את שם המשפחה שלי, הוא רגיל כך שאין לי ממש בעיה לוותר עליו ולשנות לשם אחר, אבל מצד שני, אני לא אוהבת את שם המשפחה של החבר...  (למרות שאנשים לא מבינים למה).
הצעתי לו שנשנה את שם המשפחה לשם שנבחר ביחד והוא ממש מתנגד ("לא אעשה זאת לאבא שלי"). 
פשוט קצת מרגיזה אותי המחשבה שאני צריכה לוותר על השם שלי והוא לא מוכן לוותר על השם שלו. אם זה היה כ"כ חשוב מבחינת מסורת, למה הנשים צריכות לוותר ולא הגברים ? זה מציק לי. 
אם אני בוחרת לילדים שיהיו לי את השמות שאני הכי אוהבת, למה שמבחינתי הם "ייהרסו" עם שם משפחה לא יפה ?


----------



## fluppster (27/8/12)

אני איתך.... 
אבל זה אכן מצב בעייתי. אם הוא מפחד לפגוע באבא שלו ע"י שינוי שם המשפחה, כנראה ששום דבר לא ישנה את דעתו. קשה להתווכח עם טיעון כזה... מה עם לקחת את שם המשפחה שלו, ולשנות אותו קצת? יעני, לא להחליף לגמרי, אבל שיהיה משהו עם "ניחוח" דומה, רק שתאהבי יותר?
גם אני לא מבינה את הקטע הזה שגברים לא מוכנים לוותר על השם שלהם. אני כמעט לא מכירה נשים כאלה... בתכלס, גם לי לא היה אכפת לוותר על השם שלי, אבל מבחינה עקרונית לא הייתי מוכנה לאמץ את השם שלו ושהוא יישאר רק עם שלו. 
תנסי אולי בכל זאת לשבת איתו ולהסביר לו למה זה כל כך חשוב לך, ומה מפריע לך בשם שלו. אולי בכל זאת תצליחו להגיע ביחד לפשרה שכולם יהיו פחות או יותר מרוצים בה...


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (30/8/12)

אני דווקא מבינה את זה 
זה אולי לא שוויוני אבל זה סוג של מנהג חברתי שהאשה לוקחת את השם של בעלה אז נשים יותר רגילות לעובדה שיש אופציה שייפרדו משמן בעוד שגברים, שבילו עשרים ומשהו שנה עם השם שלהם ומעולם לא חשבו שיצטרכו להיפרד ממנו ופתאום לראשונה מוצגת בפניהם אופציה כזו...זה מאוד מוזר להם. 

אני לא אומרת שדרך אחת נכונה והשניה לא רק מסבירה למה לדעתי לרוב הנשים יש פתח לשיחה על זה בעוד שרוב הגברים (לא כולם) יותר סגורים כלפי הרעיון. 

אם כל חיי הייתי שבוייה במחשבה שאשאר עם שמי לעד היה לי מאוד קשה היום לחשוב על להיפרד ממנו. 
יותר מזה, כל חיי הייתי בטוחה שאפרד משמי ועדיין מאוד קשה לי להיפרד ממנו כי אני מאוד (!) מזוהה איתו.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (27/8/12)

שנינו מוסיפים את השמות אחד של השניה 
אני מאוד אוהבת את שם המשפחה שלי.
אני מאוד אוהבת את שם המשפחה שלו. שניהם יפים.
למען האמת, לא הייתי מתנגדת גם להחליף לשם שלו, כמו שרוב הנשים עושות בחתונה - 
אבל הוא הכריז לפני החתונה שאנחנו זוג שיוויוני ולכן הכי הגיוני ששנינו נהיה עם שני השמות.
אפילו החלטנו שהשם שלי יבוא קודם, פשוט כי הצירוף נשמע יותר טוב ככה.

עכשיו רק נשאר ללכת למשרד הפנים ולעשות את זה רשמי (ברגע שתגיע תעודת הנישואין)...


----------



## fluppster (27/8/12)

שנינו שינינו לשני שמות משפחה 
ממש טרי, לפני שבוע וחצי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לקחנו את שמות המשפחה של שנינו, והפכנו אותם לשם משפחה כפול חדש. כלומר, אם שם המשפחה שלו הוא לוי ושם המשפחה שלי הוא כהן (הם לא...), אז שם המשפחה שלנו הוא לוי-כהן. כלומר, סדר השמות נותר זהה, כך שזה שם קבוע.
נכון, זה קצת מסבך את העניינים לכאורה, אבל מבחינתנו זה היה פתרון אידיאלי. היה לי קשה עם הרעיון שאוטומטית האישה מבטלת את שם משפחתה לטובת שם משפחתו של בן הזוג, או שלחילופין, היא מסרבלת את עצמה עם שני שמות משפחה והוא נותר רק עם שלו. לכן הצעתי לבעלי (עוד הרבה לפני שהתארסנו, אם זכרוני אינו מטעה אותי) שתי אפשרויות: או שנמציא שם משפחה חדש ושנינו נשנה לשם זה, או שכל אחד מאיתנו יוסיף לעצמו גם את השם של השני וכך יהיה לנו שם משפחה כפול. בעלי לא רצה לוותר על שם המשפחה של הוריו, ולכן הסכים לאפשרות השנייה.
לא הייתה שום מלחמת עולם, שום דרמות משפחתיות. הוא לא הופתע כשהצעתי לו את זה, וזה גם לא נראה לו מוזר, להיפך, זה היה לו מאוד טבעי ששנינו נשנה את השם ולא רק אני. הוא יודע עד כמה השוויון חשוב לי, ולשמחתי הרבה, זה חשוב לו לא פחות. אחת הסיבות שאני אוהבת אותו כל כך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז עכשיו אני מוצאת את עצמי כל הזמן מסבירה לאנשים: "כן, זה שם המשפחה שלי. כן, זה שני שמות." אבל אני רגילה להסברים מתישים על השם שלי, כי שם המשפחה שלי נשמע כמו שם פרטי (והשם הפרטי שלי, חן, נפוץ מאוד כשם משפחה), אז כל חיי הייתי צריכה להתמודד עם זה ולתקן אנשים....


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/8/12)

חח... גם לי יש את אותה הבעיה 
השם דניאל יכול להיות גם שם פרטי של גבר, גם שם פרטי של אישה וגם שם משפחה. 
שם המשפחה שלי יכול להיות גם שם פרטי של גבר וגם שם משפחה. 
שם המשפחה של אורן יכול להיות גם שם פרטי של גבר, גם שם פרטי של אישה וגם שם משפחה. 

בקיצור- מבלבל מאד.


----------



## fluppster (27/8/12)

בהחלט מבלבל! 
מזלי שלבעלי יש שם משפחה נורמלי - קרי, שם משפחה שברור שהוא רק שם משפחה.... ואפילו שם יפה!
עם האקס המיתולוגי שלי הייתה בעיה - שם המשפחה שלו היה גם הוא שם פרטי של אישה או של גבר, והוא גם היה מאוד דומה לשם המשפחה שלי (ממש אותו צליל). כל הזמן צחקנו על זה ש"כשנתחתן" יהיה לנו שם משפחה כפול מצחיק נורא. במקרה ההוא נשברתי, והבנתי שעם כל הכבוד לאידיאולוגיה, זה יהיה סיוט להסתובב עם 3 (!) שמות פרטיים, במיוחד ששניים מהם נשמעים ממש דומים, וזה נשמע יותר כמו בדיחה... וידעתי שאין סיכוי שהוא יוותר על שם המשפחה שלו, אז התחלנו לחשוב על רעיונות לאיחוד של שני השמות לשם אחד, או שפשוט אני אקח את שלו.
אחרי 5 שנים וחצי נפרדנו, אז זה חסך לי את הדילמה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/8/12)

בדיוק בגלל זה ויתרתי אני 
על הרעיון של לשאת את שני השמות. בהחלט הייתי נשמעת כמו בדיחה (ואת גם חברה שלי בפייסבוק- אז את יודעת בדיוק מהם השמות). 

אגב, בעבר יצאתי עם מישהו שהשמות של ההורים שלו היו אותם שמות בדיוק כמו השמות של ההורים שלי. זה היה מוזר מדי.


----------



## fluppster (28/8/12)

באמת מוזר! 
רק דמייני את השמות של ההורים על ההזמנה לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מכירה מקרה קצת יותר מוזר - מישהי שהתחתנה עם בחור שהשם שלו כמו השם של אבא שלה.... נראה לי קצת מביך לעיתים


----------



## yaya87 (28/8/12)

מכירה הרבה דברים כאלה 
לאקס שלי יש אח עם אותו שם כמו אח שלי,סבתא שלו עם שם של סבתא שלי ובת דודה עם אותו שם של בת דודה שלי
לגיסתי יש גיס עם אותו שם כמו של בעלה
חברה שלי יצאה עם בחור שלאחותו יש אותו שם כמו שלה
בעלי הרגע סיפר לי על זוג עם אותו שם (!) שהתחתנו....


----------



## אשה מרציפן (30/8/12)

אני מכירה זוג שלשניהם אותו שם פרטי 
ויכולה להעיד שהבדיחות אף פעם לא מסתיימות ושכולם חושבים שהם מאוד מקוריים + כשהם מציגים את עצמם תמיד יש את מי שחושב שהוא לא שמע טוב.

יצא לי גם להכיר בחורה נחמדה ששמה הפרטי זהה לשם המשפחה של בעלה (שמה אביטל - שם לא בדיוק נפוץ) ולכן נחסכה ממנה הדילמה - היה ברור שהיא לא תחליף את השם.


----------



## sharon30a (27/8/12)

כן ברור 
ובגאווה. וזה כזה מצחיק, כי שם משפחתו הוא תואם שם המחלקה אותה אני מנהלת בעבודה .. אז זה יהיה שרון x מ יחידת x


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (27/8/12)

היום היינו ברבנות ושאלו אותי על השם 
כי הם מעדכנים את משרד הפנים.
ידעתי שאני מתכוונת להשאר עם שלי ולהוסיף שלו, אבל לא ידעתי מה הסדר.

בסוף החלטתי לקחת את שלו ראשון ואת שלי בהמשך, כדי שההתחלה תהיה זהה עם הילדים.

מה קורה מהבחינה הזו עם הדרכון?
אם הם מעדכנים במשרד הפנים, צריך לגשת ולשנות גם בדרכון או מה?


----------



## pipidi (28/8/12)

צריך להגיע עם הדרכון למשרד הפנים 
שמים לך מדבקה עם השם המעודכן.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (30/8/12)

ומה קורה עם הויזה לארה"ב?


----------



## ronitvas (30/8/12)

אם יש חתימה על הדרכון עם שינוי השם 
זה לא משנה לויזה, אם היא כבר קיימת בדרכון. כלומר, לא צריך להוציא חדשה או לחדש לפני שנגמר התוקף.
בחידוש הבא כבר משנים לפי השם החדש שכתוב בדרכון
ככה היה אצלי, אבל אני מניחה שבמשרד הפנים / שגרירות ארה"ב יוכלו לתת לך תשובות יותר מהיימנות (-:


----------



## pipidi (30/8/12)

מכיוון שהם מעדכנים בעזרת מדבקה את השם על 
הדרכון, הם לא מחליפים אותו, וכל הויזות שיש שם תקפות.

כשבאים להחליף את השם בת.ז. מביאים גם את הדרכון והם מדביקים מה שצריך היכן שצריך.


----------



## Nooki80 (27/8/12)

לא דרמות, אבל נושא לא פשוט 
לי יש שם משפחה מעוברת שאף אחד לא מצליח לאיית כמו שצריך (וזו אחת הסיבות שבגללן אני דווקא מעדיפה את המקור)
לבייב יש שם משפחה גרמני (שהוא מאיית באנגלית באופן שונה משאר המשפחה - כמו שצריך ע"פ האיות המקורי בגרמנית)

שנינו התרגלנו לשמות המשפחה שלנו וקשה לנו לוותר עליהם,
אבל, שני השמות ארוכים מכדי להיות רצף של שני שמות משפחה (זה מתחיל להישמע כמו ג'ודי ניר מוזס שלום וכו')
ולכן כנראה שהפיתרון הזה ירד מהפרק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









חשבנו אולי למצוא שם משפחה חדש לחלוטין, משהו שנתחבר אליו שנינו (בטח מילה מעולם הטבע והחי), אבל עד כה (קרוב ל4 שנים ביחד) לא נמצא כזה שם, וגם בייב פחות רוצה ממני לוותר על שם המשפחה שלו, כך שגם זה לא פיתרון "מושלם".

ותעודת הנישואים שלנו צריכה להגיע תוך פחות משבוע...

בסוף נישאר כל אחד עם השם שלו.
לא שזו טרגדיה, ממש לא, אבל דווקא מוצא חן בעיני הרעיון של שם משפחה חדש ליח' משפחתית חדשה.


----------



## fluppster (30/8/12)

ואיזה שם משפחה יקבלו הילדים? 
או שעוד לא חשבתם על זה?


----------



## Nooki80 (31/8/12)

בוודאי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש כמה אפשרויות, כאשר זו שהכי קורצת לנו (ואני אפרט, כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) כרגע לא ניתן ליישם כי משרד הפנים לא נותן...
וזה הולך ככה, נניח שוראים לנו היום ככה
נוקי איקס
בייב וואי
ונניח שנחליט ששם משפחתנו המשותף יהיה זד (zed's dead), אנחנו ניקרא:
נוקי איס זד
בייב וואי זד
ולילדה שלנו (נו זה פותר כ"כ הרבה בעיות, לא צריך ברית וכו' - אז ברור שבת ולא בן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) יקרא אלפה זד.

אבל כאמור, משרד הפנים לא מאשר את זה!

לכן כנראה עדיין נוסיף את שם המשפחה זד ולילדה נקרא על שם אחד משמות המשפחה הקיימים + זד.

מסובך... כמו כל דבר איתנו


----------



## fluppster (2/9/12)

אכן מורכב העסק! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה באסה שמשרד הפנים לא מאשר את זה, דווקא נשמע כמו אחלה פתרון. בכלל, מבאסת הנוקשות הבירוקרטית הקיימת כאן בכל הנוגע לשינוי שמות. אולי הגיע הזמן שיבינו במשרד הפנים שאנחנו במאה ה-21, ודברים השתנו פה! כבר פחות מדברים על המשפחה ה"קלאסית" ויותר על משפחות אלטרנטיביות, או סתם עם אידיאולוגיות יותר ייחודיות.
מקווה שישנו את החוק לפני שיהיה לכם ילד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני מזדהה עם האמרה שלך לגבי ילדה (כמו שאת יודעת)! אגב, בדיוק הייתי בסופ"ש באיזה מפגש מעניין שכלל בין היתר בחורה שלומדת לתואר מתקדם בתזונה, בדגש על רפואה אלטרנטיבית, והיא טענה שיש אפשרות לקבוע את מין הילוד בסיכויים גבוהים - לטענתה, הזרע הנקבי שוחה לאט אך עמיד, ואילו הזרע הזכרי מהיר אבל רגיש לחומצתיות. לכן מומלץ לאכול יותר מאכלים חומצתיים כשמנסים להיכנס להריון, כמו למשל מאכלים מן החי, במידה ומעוניינים בבת. לא יודעת אם זה נכון, אבל נשמע כמו משהו ששווה לנסות בבוא היום, לא?


----------



## Cuenca (27/8/12)

לוקחת את שלו ומוסיפה את שלי אחריו 
מאוד התלבטתי... מצד אחד, אני כבר 28 שנים חיה עם השם שלי, יש לי (מעט) פרסומים על השם הזה ובנוסף יש לי רק אחיות- ככה שהיה לי קשה לוותר על השם שלי.
מצד שני, ידעתי שאני רוצה שיהיה לנו את אותו שם משפחה. 

הפתרון המתבקש- לצרף את השם שלו לשלי ושלום על ישראל!

אממה?
אני מתעתדת לעסוק בתחום בו אתה נקרא בשם משפחה ובאופן מובהק לנשים עם שם כפול קוראים בשם הראשון. הגעתי למסקנה שיפריע לי להקרא בעבודה בשם אחד (שם הנעורים שלי) וביתר הזמן בשם אחר (כחלק מהמשפחה החדשה שלנו), בעיקר בהמשך הדרך... 
ולכן- בחרתי לקחת את השם שלו ולהוסיף אחריו את השם שלי. 

אז אולי זה פתרון קצת פחות שגרתי- אבל הכי מתאים לכל הדברים שהיו חשובים לי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/8/12)

מה לגבי "שם עט" 
כלומר, בתעודת הזהות יהיה רשום משהו אחד- למשל השמות של שניכם מסודרים בסדר שתבחרי בו ושם הנעורים שלך ישמש אותך רק לצורך הפרסומים.
סתם הצעה...


----------



## Cuenca (27/8/12)

הצעה מצוינת- פחות רלוונטית עבורי 
הפרסומים שלי הם פרסומים אקדמיים מתחום שאני לא מתכוונת להמשיך ולהתעסק בו, סתם משהו שנחמד שיש ברזומה (ולכן כן היה לי חשוב שהשם ימשיך להופיע בצורה כלשהי).
פרסומים עתידיים (שהלוואי ויהיו!)- יהיו כבר בתחום העיסוק שלי ואני מתכוונת להשתמש בשם החדש מההתחלה, ככה שלא יהיו בעיות. 

למי שיש נתח פרסומים רציני בתחום העיסוק- זה רעיון נהדר ויכול לחסוך הרבה בלבולים. 

תודה


----------



## daimond1 (27/8/12)

הוספתי את שלו, לא נרשמו דרמות.... 
הוא גם לא ניסה להשפיע להיות רק עם שלו.


----------



## lanit (27/8/12)

אז אנחנו מתלבטים 
אני רציתי להוסיף את שלו, הוא התלהב מהרעיון של להוסיף את שלי.
בגלל ששמי כשם אמא שלו, אני לא רוצה להוסיף קודם את שם המשפחה שלו ואז את שלי, אז אמרתי שאני אצרף את שלו אחרי שמי, והוא יצרף את שלי אחרי שמו.
אממה?
הוא רוצה שיהיה לנו בדיוק אותו שם משפחה, ומוזר לי לשנות את השם שלו כך שקודם יופיע השם שלי.
היום מישהי מהעבודה אמרה שהיא הוסיפה את השם שלו קודם כי אחרת כשמסדרים שמות לפי שם משפחה היא תמיד מנותקת משאר המשפחה, אז היא העדיפה לצרף את שלו קודם.
בקיצור, עוד כמה ימים נחליט סופית.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (30/8/12)

זה באמת לא נפוץ אבל אני מכירה 
שני זוגות ששם המשפחה המאוחד שלהם מכיל את של האשה קודם ושל הגבר שני.


----------



## lanit (30/8/12)

אז מהיום גם אנחנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לי מוזר שהוא ישנה את השם, אבל הוא התעקש. בסוף אמרתי שאם הוא כ"כ מתעקש ויודע מה טוב עבורו, מי אני שאחליט?
אז מהיום השם משפחה שלנו מורכב משם משפחתי ושם משפחתו, בסדר הזה.
ההורים שלו עשו קצת פרצופים דרך הטלפון, אבל יעבור להם.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (30/8/12)

בשעה טובה =]


----------



## lanit (31/8/12)

תודה תודה


----------



## Zorikit (27/8/12)

שיניתי בלי למצמץ בכלל. מסיבות חנוניות ביותר. 
אני סטודנטית לתואר שני בתולדות האומנות, ההתמחות שלי אופנה וביותר פירוט - אופנה יהודית. חלק מהעניין הוא שלמדתי הרבה מאוד על פולקלור יהודי ושמות משפחה זה אחד התחומים המעניינים ביותר בעייני.

שם המשפחה הקודם שלי - אברהמי, הוא שם משפחה מעוברת שדיי חסר כל משמעות היסטורית מעניינת. זה סתם הזכיר את המקור לסבא שלי ועל שם אברהם אבינו. עברות באופן כללי הוא אסון. לו היה שם משפחתי במקור - אבגרי, הייתי שוקלת להשאיר אותו.
אבל כיוון שהוא כבר עוברת בחרתי לקחת את השם של בנזוגי - וסילביצקי (במקור זה בסילויצקי עם ב' רפה שאויית לא נכון כשהם עלו לארץ וכשנלך למשרד הפנים נשנה את השם למקור) והמשמעות של זה זה שזה על שם אם קדומה שלהם שקראו לה בתיה לוי, זה הפך לשם משפחה מתישו בגלות כדי להסוות את זה שהם יהודים.
זה שם משפחה עם המון משמעות בעייני.
ראשית כי שמשות משפחה על שם אם - אישה זה נדיר מאוד ושנית יש פה סיפור מיוחד מאחורי השם + הוא לא ישראל, הוא לוי ויש לזה משמעות יהודית גדולה וחשובה.
אני מעדיפה לשאת את השם שלו כדי לשמר את העניין הזה ולהעביר את אותו סיפור ושם לילדים שלנו.

חפרתי, סליחה. חנונית, הזהרתי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (28/8/12)

איזה סיפור מקסים!


----------



## Zorikit (28/8/12)

תודה


----------



## ronitvas (28/8/12)

לא שיניתי, שינו לי 
כשאני התחתנתי, היה חוק בארץ שמשנים באופן אוטומטי את שם המשפחה. כלומר, אחרי חצי שנה הפכתי, בעל כורחי, לאחרת....
וזה אחרי שביום בהיר אחד לא נתנו לי להיכנס לחשבון הבנק שלי....
כשפניתי למשרד הפנים הובהר לי שמותר לשנות את השם רק פעם אחת, ואז אם רוצים שוב לשנות, צריך להוסיף.
מכיוון שהשם שלי שונה, פעם אחת. כל מה שנותר לי זה להוסיף, אבל אז ההוספה היא הפוכה (כמו שחלק מהבנות בחרו פה).
זה לא התאים לי כי רציתי את שם משפחתי קודם.
בסוף נכנעתי והשארתי את שמי החדש.
אני מאוד מאוד מאוד אוהבת את שמי החדש. אין לי בעיה עם השינוי (יכול להיות שהייתי משנה בעצמי) אבל עצבן אותי שהחליטו בשבילי וזה עוד היה מעוגן בחוק.
לפחות מאז זה כבר שונה ואין חוק מפלצתי שכזה


----------



## yoli (28/8/12)

רגע כרגע זה לא בחוק? 
כי כבר אמא שלי שינתה לי בעברי ...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/8/12)

זה בסדר 
יש במשרד הפנים הבחנה בין שינוי שם משפחה בעקבות נישואין לבין שינוי שם משפחה בעקבות כל סיבה אחרת. 
בשינוי שם משפחה בעקבות נישואין - הרעיון הוא שברגע ששינית את שם המשפחה בעקבות הנישואין את לא יכולה לשנות אותו תקופה מסוימת או עד הגירושין (חו"ח). 

בעיקרון, זה הרעיון בגדול. אם שינו לך בגלל סיבות אחרות שלא קשורות לנישואין - אין בעיה שתשני את השם בעקבות הנישואין אם תבחרי לעשות כן.


----------



## yoli (28/8/12)

אה יופי תודה 
האמת הוסיפו לי אות לשם הפרטי כי בזמנו טעו.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/8/12)

אז בכלל 
כי אין קשר בין שינוי שם פרטי לשינוי שם משפחה מבחינתם- אלו שתי פרוצדורות שונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אגב, במיוחד לגבי קטינים...


----------



## yoli (28/8/12)

מעולה תודה!


----------



## אלונה עילם (28/8/12)

שיניתי בשמחה רבה


----------



## behappy (28/8/12)

לא שיניתי 
אני מתה על שם המשפחה שלי! שם המשפחה שלו די מסורבל לטעמי
כך שלצרף את שניהם ביחד יוצר שם מאוד מאוד מסורבל, מוזר משהו ולא קליט.
מאחר ויש לי עסק משלי חשוב לי לשמור על שם קליט וברור ומן הסתם שמירה על השם הקודם עשויה למנוע סימני שאלה ובלבולים מיותרים.
אין דרמות משפחתיות בעניין בכלל. כולם ממש בסדר עם זה..יש רק ענייין אחד- הבנזוג ממש רוצה שהילדים יהיו על שמו ואני תוהה מה משמעות העניין מבחינת משרד הפנים.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/8/12)

למשרד הפנים אין בעיה עם זה


----------



## אלפאבה (28/8/12)

אני לא משנה- נראה לי שארגיש מוזר עם שם אחר. 
בינתיים אני נשארת עם אותו שם.

הבנזוג הציע שכל אחד מאיתנו יוסיף את שם המשפחה של השני.
בינתיים לא דחוף לי לעשות את זה (בעיקר מטעמי עצלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

גם ככה אנחנו לא נרשמים כנשואים במשרד הפנים. 

אם יום אחד יהיה לי חשוב לעשות את זה (קשה לי לחשוב כרגע על סיבה, אבל אני בטח לא שוללת)- אני מניחה שאוסיף את שלו, כששלו יהיה ראשון בסדר (כשזה הפוך השילוב יוצר משהו שנשמע קצת מגוחך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## yoli (28/8/12)

משנה 
ולו רק בגלל שיש לי שם ארוך מנשוא.... ואני לא לואי ה16 השני.
בהתחלה לא רציתי, אבל אני רוצה שיהיה לי שם כמו לילדיי. ולכן הסכמתי לשנות. מה שגם בן זוגי ביקש ממני לשנות ולא להוסיף. קצת שובינסיטי אבל הסכמתי..


----------



## yoli (28/8/12)

להוסיף לא רציתי מטעמי אריכות מופרזת...


----------



## lanit (28/8/12)

רק רוצה להעיר לגבי השוביניזם 
שכל עוד מדובר בבחירת האישה או בני הזוג, לדעתי לא מדובר בשוביניזם. בדיוק כמו אישה שמחליטה שהיא רוצה להיות עקרת בית. זו בחירה לגיטימית, ותודה ל*הכנסי את החסר* שאנחנו חיות בתקופה שיש לנו את זכות הבחירה.


----------



## yoli (28/8/12)

נכון 
פשוט הוא ממש ממש לא הסכים שאשאר עם הקודם. גם ככה התכונתי להחליף בגלל הילדים (להוסיף לא בא בחשבון זה יצא ככה: זרובבלה ארידלה +שם משפחה+שם משפחה) פשוט לא אוהבת ש"מכריחים"


----------



## elena20 (28/8/12)

איך זו בחירה שלה אם היא כותבת שהוא ממש 
לא "הסכים" שהיא תישאר אם הקודם? אין לזה שום סיבות חוץ משוביניזם טהור, אין שום סיבה הגיונית  חוץ מסיבות פרימיטיביות.

*ואני כנראה כן אשנה את שמי אבל אני עושה את זה לגמר מבחירה שלי (שזו גם קצת בחירה כפויה כי זה בעיקר הלחץ של 2 המשפחות לשנות ו"כבוד") כי לבן זוגי ממש לא איכפת מה אעשה והוא מבין שכפי שלו לא בא לשנות את משפחתו לשלי כך לו זה לא נראה מובן מאליו שאני אשנה לשלו.


----------



## lanit (29/8/12)

שני דברים 
א. בהודעה הראשונה היא לא רשמה שהוא לא הסכים, היא רשמה שהוא ביקש.
ב. יחד עם זאת, בהמשך ההודעה השניה יולי כתבה שגם ככה היא לא היתה מוסיפה ושהיא רצתה שיהיה אותו שם כמו הילדים. כך שכמו שאני מבינה את זה, התנגדות בן הזוג לא היתה הסיבה העיקרית, אלא השתלבה יפה בתכניות שלה גם ככה.

אני מסכימה איתך שהסיבות הן פרימיטיביות, אך לא שהן שוביניסטיות- נשים לא משנות את השם כי "אומרים" להן, אלא בגלל ש"כך נהוג". ולזה אני יכולה להזדהות. גם אני חשבתי בצעירותי ש"אצטרך" לשנות את שמי לשם בן זוגי, ואני מניחה שהוא כל חייו לא חשב על כך שהוא יצטרך לשנות את שלו.
מה לעשות, bad habits die hard. אולי עוד כמה שנים זה לא יהיה בגדר חדשה מרעישה כשהבחור ישנה את שם המשפחה לשם הבחורה.


----------



## arapax (28/8/12)

הוספתי 
זו היתה התלבטות גדולה מצידי בעיקר כי השם שלי רוסי ותמיד צריך לאיית אותו לאנשים, בכל שפה, ולמרות שיש לי בדיחת קרש קבועה שאני מספרת עליו... ואילו לבחור יש שם קצר, עברי ויפה. (הבחור לא ממש הבין מה אני מתעסקת בזה בכלל, שהרי זה השם שלי כבר 30 ומשהו שנה ומה פתאום שאני אשנה משהו...)
מה שהכריע את הכף היתה העובדה שבמשפחה הענקית שלו כבר יש מישהי עם השם הפרטי שלי ושם המשפחה שלהם, וזה נראה לי מוזר. אז הוספתי את שלו אחרי שלי (שוב, בעצתו, הוא אמר שזה מתגלגל יותר יפה ככה מאשר הפוך). 
הוא גם הציע שנשנה יחד את שם המשפחה למשהו אחר, אבל זה כבר נראה לי כאב ראש גדול מדי. עכשיו אני נהנית מהחירות של להציג את עצמי באחת משלוש דרכים אפשריות (רק השם שלי, רק השם שלו, או שני השמות יחד) בהתאם למצב הרוח שלי


----------



## מיכאלה262 (28/8/12)

הוספתי, הרבה יותר נוח. 
לא צריך לשנות שום דבר מהפרטים הקודמים אלא רק להוסיף.. 
לא באוניברסיטה או בשום מקום


----------



## יום וליל (28/8/12)

נקודה למחשבה או מעשה שהיה כך היה... 
בימים אלה בן זוגי עוסק (כתחביב) בחקר השורשים שלו.
הינו בפולין בטיול שורשים ומשם התחיל מסע מרתק לחקר העבר.

בפולין היהודים היו מתחתנים רק חתונה יהודית ולא נרשמים בעירייה (כדי לא לשלם מס)
ולכן האישה היתה נשארת עם שמה מבית (אני בכוונה לא רושמת מבית אב, תכף תבינו)
והילדים היו מקבלים את שמם המשפחה שלה.
לפעמים הבנים קיבלו ת שם המשפחה של האב,
עכשיו קחו מצב שיש בבית אחד 2 ילדים עם שמות משפחה שונים,
להם זה לא הפריע כי ככה היה נהוג, אבל היום, 70-90 שנה אחרי, כאשר אנחנו רוצים להתחקות אחר הענפים
המסובכים של עץ המשפחה הדבר כמעט בלתי אפשרי,
לא ניתן לדעת איזה שם משפחה היה למי, קשה לחפש שמות של ילדים כי לא יודעים איזה שם משפחה היה להם.

בקיצור בלגן.
ולכן למען דורות העתיד, תעשו את הדברים מסודר,
בישראל נהוג כך, תזרמו עם זה.
הרי שם מפחה כזה או אחר לא עושה אתכן פחות או יותר פמניסטיות,
אני החלפתי את שם משפחתי, נכון זה היה מוזר בהתחלה (ועדיין קצת מוזר)
אבל מתרגלים.


----------



## אלפאבה (28/8/12)

עוד נקודה למחשבה- 
קודם כל- זה ממש מעניין ואדיר שהוא עוסק בחקר השורשים שלו. גם אני כבר המון זמן מתה להתחיל פרוייקט כזה- אבל כל פעם דוחה את זה הצידה מסיבות שונות. 

האנקדוטה הזו על כך שיהודי פולין לא היו נרשמים בעירייה היא מעניינת ורלוונטית מאוד- חשוב לזכור שבמשך מאות שנים יהודים התחתנו בחתונות יהודיות, בלי להירשם או לקבל הכרה מהמדינה בה הם חיו. חשוב לזכור שלתוקף דתי של נישואים אין שום קשר לרבנות, או לכל מוסד אחר של המדינה.

אבל לנושא אחר-


היום מלאכת התיעוד היא הרבה (הרבה) יותר מתקדמת ומשוכללת. לא צריך עוד לנבור בארכיונים של ארצות זרות- השושלות המשפחתיות רשומות ומתועדות באמצעים רבים ושונים- גם אם שמות המשפחה שונים.

אני לא חושבת שצריך לעשות את כל מה ש-"נהוג". זה עניין מאוד אישי- אני מבינה בהחלט איך לאחרות זה מרגיש מצויין, אני לעומת זאת- לא מסוגלת או רוצה לשנות את השם שלי כרגע- ואני בטוחה שדורות העתיד יסתדרו, אם יום אחד יחפשו מי הייתה הסבתא רבא-רבא-רבא שלהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-


----------



## fluppster (30/8/12)




----------



## FayeV (28/8/12)

הוספתי את שלו לשלי 
אני רגילה ואוהבת את שם המשפחה שלי, וכרגע לשנות לגמרי את שם המשפחה שלי יהיה לי מאוד מוזר. בנוסף, שם המשפחה שלי די נדיר, וכרגע נושאים אותו רק אני, אחותי, אבא שלי וסבתא שלי, כך שדי קשה לי לוותר עליו. עם זאת, כן רציתי לעשות שינוי כלשהו. לכן, הוספתי את שלו אחרי שלי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (28/8/12)

התכנון שלי 
במקור התכוונתי לקחת את השם של האיש אליו אנשא. 

היום בגלל ענייני "שם מקצועי" אני רוצה להוסיף את שלו ראשון כך שבכל מקום ביום יום אהיה עם שם המשפחה שלו ובעניינים אקדמיים אהיה אות.אות. שם המשפחה שלי. 

בקיצור, מחוץ לאקדמיה אני רוצה את השם שלו. 

אישיוז משפחתיים- גיסתי לא שינתה את שמה כשהתחתנה עם אחי אבל בשלב מסויים זה נהיה לא נוח כי היה לה שם משפחה שונה משל הילדים (שקיבלו את שלו). אז אני חושבת שהיא הוסיפה. 

אני לא ממש יודעת איך ההורים שלנו יגיבו אם אני אתנגד לשנות את השם, ונראה לי מאוד לא טבעי לקחת שם משפחה אחר משותף כי השם שלנו הולך איתנו בטוב הרבה שנים וכל עוד הוא לא מפריע... =]


----------



## IMphoenix (29/8/12)

שנינו הוספנו. 
הוא הוסיף את שם משפחתי ואני הוספתי את שם משפחתו.
השיקולים היו ברורים- אף אחד מאיתנו לא רצה לאבד חלק מהזהות שלו, אבל כן רצינו לבנות משהו אחיד לשנינו. הרעיון להוסיף את שמי היה שלו, והתרגשתי מאוד כי זה לא נפוץ במיוחד...

ובכל פעם שהוא מציג את עצמו כ"כהן-לוי" (השמות בדויים מן הסתם) אני מתרגשת


----------



## fluppster (30/8/12)

כמו שצריך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזדהה איתך לחלוטין. גם אנחנו בחרנו בפתרון דומה, וגם אני מתרגשת לשמוע אותו מציג את עצמו עם שם המשפחה הכפול הזה. אמנם אצלנו הרעיון הגיע ממני, אבל הוא הסכים לו מיד וזה בכלל לא נראה לו מוזר או משהו שדורש חשיבה נוספת. איזה כיף למצוא גברים נדירים כאלה...


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (30/8/12)

מתכננת להחליף 
מאוד אוהבת ומתחברת לשם המשפחה החדש...ואני יודעת שזה גם חשוב לו ככה שזה מקובל על שנינו


----------



## 7 מקומות (30/8/12)

בכלל במה האשה קובעת? 
למשל אם היא תחליט על החלפת מכונית למכונית יותר גדולה תצטרכו להתעדכן כאן:
https://sites.google.com/site/7mekomot/


----------



## ערבות 6 (30/8/12)

מתלבטת קשות 
שם המשפחה שלי- עברי קצר ויפה, אבל מעוברת, לכן עם פחות משמעות.
שם המשפחה שלו- ארוך ומאוד זר ומסובך לאוזן הישראלית או בכלל, אבל מצד שני עם משמעות מסורתית יפה.

הייתי רוצה להחליף לשלו בקלות, כי אני רוצה שלשנינו ולילדינו בעתיד יהיה את אותו השם,
אבל מאוד קשה לי עם הקושי הרב שבהגיית השם שלו, להתחיל להתרגל להסביר לכל אדם ולכל פקיד את השם ואיך מאייתים אותו...
ויש בזה גם אלמנט של זרות. להתמודד עם תגובות ודעות של אנשים עם השם.

אין סיכוי שהוא יוותר על השם, בגלל עניין המסורת, החשיבות של שם המשפחה הזה חשובה לו.
הוא הציע (בעצמו) שלשנינו יהיה את שם המשפחה שמורכב משמות המשפחה של שנינו, אבל אני דוחה את ההצעה כי כך השם רק יתארך ויסתבך יותר.

החתונה בקרוב מאוד, ועוד לא החלטתי מה לעשות.
אני כרגע נשארת עם שם המשפחה המקורי שלי ואני מניחה שעם הזמן אעבור לשלו, כי בעצם אין פה ממש ברירה.

אם מישהי עם בעיה דומה או רוצה לייעץ, אני אשמח לקרוא...


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (30/8/12)

אני יכולה לספר לך 
שאצלנו שם המשפחה שלו מורכב מ-4 אותיות ושלי מ-7 אותיות.
לא אכפת לי ששילוב השמות לא מצטלצל באוזן, לא נקרא יפה או וואטאבר.

לא בא לי להפרד משם המשפחה שלי, ולא בא לי שלא יהיה לי ולילדים אותו שם.

לפיכך החלטתי להשתמש ב-2 השמות, כאשר השם שלו ראשון ושלי שני. (הוא לא מוסיף את שלי).

כאשר את מציגה את עצמך את יכולה להשתמש באיזה שם  משפחה שאת רוצה. אם את מגיעה למקום שבו כבר יש את שם המשפחה בגלל משרד הפנים, עדיין לדעתי את יכולה להשתמש באיזה שם משפחה שאת רוצה, יזהו אותך. מקסימום ישאלו ותוסיפי גם את השם השני.

מה שאני רוצה לומר זה שיש כאלה שצרוף 2 השמות יחד יוצא נחמד ונעים לעין, ויש כאלה שלא.

אם את רוצה להשאר עם השם שלך ולקחת את השם של בעלך, תעשי את זה ואל תדפקי חשבון.

מי כבר יראה את זה? תמיד תהיה לך האפציה להשתמש באיזה שם שתרצי ויזהו אותך.


----------



## ערבות 6 (30/8/12)

אני מבינה מה את אומרת אבל 
מה שכתבת הוא מאוד נכון ואני לוקחת את זה בחשבון כפתרון.
את צודקת בזה שאני יכולה לכתוב את שני השמות בת.ז ולהשתמש בהם איך שבא לי.

אבל חלק נוסף וחשוב לדילמה, בעקבות הודעה שנשלחה אליי בפרטי,
הוא שהילדים יצטרכו להתמודד עם השם של בן הזוג. והוא שם "כבד" , שאני מניחה שיהיה להם קשה להתמודד עם התגובות שבאות בעקבותיו.

וחשוב לי לציין שיש שם שהוא רק ארוך ויש שם מסובך. כי נגיד "רוזנצווייג" זה אמנם ארוך (10 אותיות!) אבל כל אחד יכול לקרוא את זה בקלות, ויותר מזה - זה שם שנמצא בצד האשכנזי של המפה, שמה לעשות, הוא הצד ה"נכון" בישראל 2012.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (31/8/12)

אני מבינה אותך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל את אומרת שהוא לא מתכוון לשנות את השם שלו והרעיון של ליצור משהו חדש באותו סגנון גם כן לא מדבר אליך.

מה שאת יכולה לעשות עם הילדים, זה לתת להם את 2 השמות, כמו שאת תקחי על עצמך. אולי הוא גם יסכים להסיף את שלך?

אני יכולה לספר לך שאת שם המשפחה של בן זוגי שמונה 4 אותיות, אנשים גם כן מעוותים כי הם לא יודעים לקרוא אותו. נכון, מה כבר יש לטעות ב-4 אותיות, אבל אנשים גם כן לא תמיד מסתדרים איתו וגם אחרי שאומרים להם אותו הוא נשמע להם מאוד מוזר באוזן.

אני יכולה לספר לך שבתור ילדה, אם אני נזכרת בזכרונות הילדות שלי,היה לי קשה עם שם המשפחה שלי. הוא נראה לי מוזר, לא מתאים לשאר השמות ה"פשוטים" שיש לילדים אחרים, ותמיד הייתי תקועה בין האחרונים ברשימה.

היום כבוגרת אני מבינה שיש הרבה שמות משפחה יותר מוזרים ופחות, כאלה שיותר קל לעכל וכאלה שפחות. זאת אומרת שגם כשנראה לך שם משפחה "נורמלי" הילד יכול כביכול לסבול ממנו. האמת שזה גם עניין של גישה ואופי, כי ילדים הרבה פעמים מקבלים דברים שקיימים סביבם באופן טבעי ולא שואלים שאלות.

גם אצלי הילדים יצטרכו להתמודד מול אנשים שלא הוגים נכון את שם המשפחה שלהם, אבל ברגע שאנשים קולטים איך להגיד זה מסתדר. גם אצלך עם שם משפחה יותר מסובך זה אמור להסתדר.

במקרה הכי גרוע, מי שלא ירגיש בנוח עם הגיית שם המשפחה של בעלך, אם שם המשפחה שלך יהיה שם גם, אז יגידו אותו וכך הילדים יזהו את עצמם.


----------



## shira3121 (30/8/12)

זה לא נכון שאין לך ברירה 
אני מכירה כמה נשים שלא שינו ואין עם זה שום בעיה גם אחרי הילדים.


----------



## kagome10 (30/8/12)

בטח שיש ברירה 
להישאר אם שם המשפחה שלך, ולהוריש אותו לילדייך.

למה תמיד הגברים מציבים אולטימטום והנשים נכנעות?

יש לך ברירה.


----------



## מ א1 (30/8/12)

באתי מהראשי - אמנם עברו הרבה שנים מאז אבל... 
שיניתי את שם המשפחה לשם המשפחה של בעלי. ככה נהוג, ככה מקובל - לא רק אצלנו בכל העולם... לשמחתי נשארתי עם אותם ראשי תיבות. אבל, היום הכי קשה היה כשהלכתי למשרד הפנים לשנות שם בתעודת זהות: תוך דקה וחצי בהקשת כמה מקשים מחקה הפקידה את שם המשפחה שלי הוציאה את הספח מתעודת הזהות וזרקה אותו לפח ליד !!! אח"כ היא שמה את הספח והתעודה החדשים ונתנה לי חזרה. כל כך כאב לי שהיא זרקה לפח כאילו סתם חתיכת נייר... היה לי עצוב להיפרד משם משפחתי באותו יום.


----------



## FalseAngel (2/9/12)

לקחתי את שלו והוספתי את שלי אחריו. 
במשפחה שלי יש רק בנות והבנים היחידים גרים בחו"ל ומתבוללים היטב,
ואני מאוד רציתי ששם המשפחה של אבא שלי ישמר עוד כמה עשרות שנים.
לגבי הילדים- יהיה להם שם משפחה כפול..
והסיבה אגב, שהחלפתי את הסדר היתה מתוך כבוד לאישי ועל מנת שכולנו- אני הוא והילדים נהייה תחת שם אחד. 

האפשרות שאישי יוסיף אל שמו גם את שם המשפחה שלי קצת בעייתית, כי השמות הפרטיים שלו ושל אבא שלי זהים וזה יהיה די מצחיק..


----------



## lanit (4/9/12)

שמי כשם אמו 
ולכן הוספנו שנינו את שם המשפחה שלי ראשון


----------

